# how long does basting appt take



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

I have an appt at 12.15 tomorrow for my basting, anyone know how long I will be at the hospital roughly??
Need to now asap and appreciate anyones help


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi Dobbie

I was in and out in 15mins,    basting just takes minutes and then you lie for about 10 mins max.

good luck
Kx


----------



## skippy3165 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi when I was basted I was seen at 11.30 and they basted me about 10 mins after and then I laid down for 30 mins it depends on hospitals.

Good Luck.

Skippy


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

I was in and out within 15 mins with all 3 of my basting appointments.  I di not even have to lie down, they did the procedure then said get your clothes back on and you can go. 

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

great, have to see a man about a dog so needed to know roughly, thought it would be quick, did everyone chill out for the rest of the day or just carry on?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

My basting took about 15 mins too and I had to lie down afterwards for 30 mins.  Although the procedure was pretty quick we were at the clinic for a good 2 hours, while DH's sample was washed and then there was a bit of waiting as they were busy and running behind. 

I went home and chilled out afterwards, I lay on the couch and did absolutely nothing.  I also took a few days off work and got as much rest as possible - I'm sure it wasn't necessary as the clinic said you can carry on as normal afterwards.

Wishing you lots of luck.

Jane xxx


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

thanks everyone, DH was in this morning with a sample at 9am and I am not in until midday so everything is washed and ready to go when I get in, so should be pretty quick.


----------

